# Motorhome Extensions - Will I need two pitches?



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Decided that we need some more space in the Motorhome, like another room or something and so have been looking for something suitable.

We thought about a slide out, but quickly ruled that out.

Then we discovered that Burstner made a range of motorhome extensions and so picked up the biggest one we could find today.

What do you think? Do you think we will have to book two pithces? 8O










_Was picking up the Caravan for Sophie's folks and taking it to storage before it goes to Spain next month!_


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Addie said:


> What do you think? Do you think we will have to book two pithces? 8O


_

That's the least of your worries....they might have to put on two ferries.

Do you have an internal telephone system ?

G_


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

and at the Toll booth...?

Patrick


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I need a bit of Tarmac laid.

When can you start Addie?


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Only 1 door apart from the cab!!

Frank


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Wheel arrangement could be better. Either move van (almost positioned in corners) wheels to middle to match extension or move extension wheels to corners.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

you need a connecting corridor :wink


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

bognormike said:


> you need a connecting corridor :wink


Boris is selling some off cheap, on a Merc chassis with auto box - I think he calls them "Bendy Buses". :wink:


----------



## wizzardi (Apr 2, 2011)

How you gonna tow your toad


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's only the same as a decent RV. Why worry.??

Ray.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Probably three or maybe four!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Wot no matching colour scheme. 

cabby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Considered smaller Tractor unit?.


----------

